# Can't get into recovery running CM4DX GB 2nd init rom.



## Shane269 (Jun 10, 2011)

*AN EASIER WAY TO FIX THIS PROBLEM HAS BEEN DISCOVERED BY DROIDXCHAT. GO HERE http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?4905*

I had a clockwork recovery problem on my DroidX. I was unable to boot into recovery using rom manager or the power button. It started when I updated clockwork while on CM4DX GB. I wasnt able to fix it until I flashed back to CM4DX then updated clockwork to the newest release and selected 2nd init then switched back to CM4DX GB. It worked for me after that. It only took an hour to make the switch. 
Here are my steps.

Recovery was broken but I already had a CM4DX backup.

1. SBF to group
2. Used the TBH All In One installer for CM4DX.
3. Restored data only from my last CM4DX GB nandroid.
4. Then I updated my clockwork recovery.
5. Then I followed these steps from the following link to get back to CM4DX GB. 
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?3980-Guide-For-switching-from-CM4DX-to-CM4DX-GB
All is working fine for me now.
DON'T try D2 Bootstrap on CM4DX GB. Both times I tried it it resulted in a need to SBF my DroidX.

A similar process to this may work for others with a broken recovery also.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

Yea you aren't supposed to use any bootstrap programs with 2nd-init roms. Use the power button options or rom manager to boot into cwr.


----------



## Krymsyn (Jun 13, 2011)

I would encourage anyone else with the CWR problems running a 2nd-init ROm to try these steps (or similar equivalent for your version of ROM), so we can see if it works consistently. At that point, I think we could bump for a Sticky on this thread as a workaround.


----------



## coltzfan (Jun 6, 2011)

Isn't cm4dxgb based on the GB kernel? Ever since I have ran this rom, I always flashed Droid X in CWR not 2nd-init and have had no problems getting to recovery via power button, or thru CWR. the only time I flashed the 2nd-init in CWR is with ones based on the froyo kernel. I have deleted the Droid2 bootstrap as it is not required anymore.


----------



## Jnehama (Jun 9, 2011)

"coltzfan said:


> Isn't cm4dxgb based on the GB kernel? Ever since I have ran this rom, I always flashed Droid X in CWR not 2nd-init and have had no problems getting to recovery via power button, or thru CWR. the only time I flashed the 2nd-init in CWR is with ones based on the froyo kernel. I have deleted the Droid2 bootstrap as it is not required anymore.


Which version of recovery is it? 2.508 with the green font? And does it work to flash modifications etc?

Of note because of my broken recovery on CM4DX on gingerbread, I recently sbf'd to stock 602 and subsequently to Apex RC3. I normally use Droid 2 bootstrapper, but having gotten used to Rom Manager on 2nd init roms, I flashed the current DX (not 2nd init) which was 50.10. After that I was unable to get into recovery but recovered the ability when they updated the recovery 50.20 so the issue maybe with the newer versions of recovery not the roms. It appears they are attempting to merge regular and 2nd init versions which has led to some bugs. As my experience on Apex shows its not isolated to CM4DX.


----------

